# Session One: Funky Martian Monks (CowBoy BeBop OOC)



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey

Anybody here watch the anime Cowboy Bebop?  I was just thinking that it would make a great setting for a game.  The players are a bunch of bounty hunters, odd bunch sent to capture bizarro bounties and bad things happen.

yeah yeah I'm a total DM nut I know....but I just have so many ideas popping in my head all the time.

EDIT:

Here's the story of what CowBoy BeBop is.  We're not going to use the actual characters in the story.  We're going to make our own BeBop Bounty Hunter crazies.

 Cowboy Bebop is the tale of a futuristic maverick, Spike Spiegel, a space cowboy and his band of partners (Jet Black, Faye Valentine, Edward, and Ein the dog), as they race across the galaxy on daring adventures. They are Bounty Hunters struggling to survive in a world that is a strange combination of past, present, and future. In 2071, an accident near the moon causes meteors to fall daily. As a result, humans have almost completely abandoned Earth. Now the galaxy has been colonized by humans and now criminals terrorize one solar system at a time. Two bounty hunters have teamed up together to clean up the criminals and earn some large sums of cash. Spike is a former gang member, and Jet is an ex-cop who "bites and never lets go". While capable enough at capturing the occasional bounty, capturing them without a lot of property damage to boot might prove to be a bit of a problem. Their quests for the next bounty introduces them to new friends and old enemies


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

I want to play


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 20, 2003)

I'll play if it is the Mutants & Masteminds system!  

THat would be bad ass!


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 20, 2003)

I love beBop! I'd like to join if your brewing something up.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 20, 2003)

Methinks KV might be suffering from a case of "overextending" soon.   

Of course, that's probably what people said about garyh.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Methinks KV might be suffering from a case of "overextending" soon.
> 
> Of course, that's probably what people said about garyh.  *




You would think this until you actually see how fast she reads, writes, and types.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 22, 2003)

I'd be very interested in playing. Now that I've watched all my Bebop DVDs I find myself needing more!


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

I've only seen the show once, but i would be interested in playing if there is still room.  I don't know what rules we would use but i probably wouldn't have them.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

D20 Modern rules, work perfect for this, I want to be Spike


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmm sounds like a good turn out.

D20 Modern looks like the way to go with some changes to the weapons and such, mostly for show.

Tell me what your character ideas are.  I don't really want people who are the same character though, mix it up a little bit and come up with some wacky interesting ones that fit into the BeBop style.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 22, 2003)

I think that I am out.  

/me is not a big d20 Modern rule fan 

Thanks for the idea though


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 22, 2003)

Well, I'm definately in. I'm thinking of a Charismatic Hero face character type, possibly an ex-lawyer. Handles negotiations with the authorities, steers the party around legal trenches, tries to get us to save money once in a while, etc. Negotiator advanced class if we get that far.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

I just want the big guns, the fast cars and the hot girls, most likely Fast Hero ex-racer turned to a life of Bounty hunting after a spectacular public scandal involving himself and three women, only one of which he was married to


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

I think my character will have to be like all the others... BIG GUNS!  Fast hero class methinks and a gunslinger mabye but i need to see the munitions first.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 22, 2003)

How much stock do you put in having seen the series?  I don't know much about Cowboy Bebop, but I'd love to play.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *I think that I am out.
> 
> /me is not a big d20 Modern rule fan
> 
> Thanks for the idea though *




Sorry about that.  I don't have the M&M book.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loxmyth _*How much stock do you put in having seen the series?  I don't know much about Cowboy Bebop, but I'd love to play. *




Well, it would help alot if you knew the series so that its easier to understand the time period, the style, and the technology of that age because I'm going to run it very similar to the series.

Remember that you'll all be bounty hunters.  You'll be traveling on the BeBop with the captain of the ship, which is Krizzel's character so keep that in mind when you're doing this.  You live on the BeBop and all you had to eat for the last three weeks is the captain's "special beef and peppers".

These are the people I have so far that's interested.

Krizzel - BeBop Captain
Daiymo
Byrons_Ghost - exlawyer
ivanhoe - gunslinger
Tokiwong - fast hero ex-racer
loxmyth


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmmm soo many choices..

I guess, I'm leaning toward either A) a smart hero/techie weirdo from originally from Earth. Hacker, gadget guy

 or if you allow it....

B) a psionic character, maybe a telepath formally affiliated with a crime syndicate on Io, now on his own.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 23, 2003)

Cool.  I'll try and get my hands on the series when I can  (Used to enjoy anime a few years ago, but just lost interest for some reason).

How does a mechanic type sound?  The one who puts everything back together after the rest of the team destroys it?  I'll give the concept some more thought.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

What guns do we get and what lvl do we start at, oh and i love the mechanic idea. if you change your mind to something else i think i would just have to play a character like that, otherwise i will be a former criminal who has now taken to being a bounty hunter instead.  He is the big guns of the team.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

If you get the Cartoon Network, they play Cowboy Bebop on Mon, Tues, Wed, and Thursday nights.  If you check their website you can find out what time it's on in your area - probably late night (it's on at 1am in US-EST).  They also show a couple others right before it that are pretty good as well.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*What guns do we get and what lvl do we start at, oh and i love the mechanic idea. if you change your mind to something else i think i would just have to play a character like that, otherwise i will be a former criminal who has now taken to being a bounty hunter instead.  He is the big guns of the team. *




the D20 Modern Guns and maybe in the new ultramodern fire arms book when I get a chance to look at it


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Daiymo _*a psionic character, maybe a telepath formally affiliated with a crime syndicate on Io, now on his own. *




I don't know about this.  If I allow it, it will be with restrictions.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't know about this.  If I allow it, it will be with restrictions. *




so any idea on starting character level and all that?


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 23, 2003)

No big deal about the telepath, I'm only sort interested in it.

The more I think of it, and based on lox's mechanic idea, I'm sort of thinking of a dedicated hero, perhaps a mystic type, much like the Native shaman Spike and Jet sometimes see. Sort of a eccentric/wise man/ healer and good luck charm. Originally from the Asteroid Belt or earth, some such isolated, poverty stricken place.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 23, 2003)

> How much stock do you put in having seen the series? I don't know much about Cowboy Bebop, but I'd love to play.




Here's a fan site if anyone needs a refresher:www.futureblues.com 

Kit- so are we on the actual BeBop ship? Did someone buy it off Jet or something?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> * Kit- so are we on the actual BeBop ship? Did someone buy it off Jet or something? *




Yeah you're on the actual BeBop ship.   It will all be explained.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah you're on the actual BeBop ship.   It will all be explained. *




sounds cool to me


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> the D20 Modern Guns and maybe in the new ultramodern fire arms book when I get a chance to look at it *




i dont have ultramodern, but mabye you could give me a list of the more common longarms, im looking for shotguns mostly

also i think i will make my character sort of a pilot


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *i dont have ultramodern, but mabye you could give me a list of the more common longarms, im looking for shotguns mostly
> also i think i will make my character sort of a pilot *




Get a character concept up first and worry about equipment later

I'm trying to decide what level to start with right now and when I know, I'll let ya'all know.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 24, 2003)

As we mull over characters, here's one of my favorite sites Bebop related, gives a nice background to the "world" of 2071.

http://rfblues.aaanime.net/

Occasionally the site goes wonky and cant be accessed but reappears a day later or so.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Kitana you want us to post our character ideas or email them?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Hey Kitana you want us to post our character ideas or email them? *




Well if there's something you don't want the others to see, then go ahead and email me.  Make sure the title reads 

COWBOY BEBOP

so that I don't delete it by accident.

Otherwise, just posting them here is fine.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok heres mine

Gilgamesh Tenskawatawa
Dedicated Hero
Age 21

Gilgamesh ('Gil') is from the domed city of Tijuana in the Asteroid Belt. Born to a working class family and raised in one of the rougher districts of the city, his early years were difficult. The violence and crime of his neighborhoods would have claimed Gil as one of its many victims if not for the intervention of "Los Cruzados de la Plata"(The Silver Crusaders) a citizen patrol group. The Cruzados serve as volunteer watchdog group that keeps order in neighborhoods that the police no longer protect, attempting to control the petty criminals and drug dealers that infest the poor areas. Although decried as vigilantes by the authorities, the Cruzados are loved by the common working class citizens.

The Cruzados strange mixture of beatnik philosophy, an ethos of self reliance, firearm profeciency, and a Robin-Hood esque mission to aid those in need, grabbed the imagination of young Gil. He joined the organization at 16 and became a dedicated follower. Although too lanky to be a strong, physical street brawler, he cultivated other abilities. He became skilled in the use of med packs to heal his comrades and civilians, learned how to use a gun, and most importantly, developed the talent to read a person; to discern their motives, honesty and loyalty. In time, he rose through the ranks, becoming a chapter leader in his old neighborhood.

As guardian angels of the slums, the Cruzados sometimes came in contact with cowboys scouring the seedy districts for bounty heads. Gil often worked with these cowboys and collected finders fees for his work. Seeing this as a way to generate much needed income for the Cruzados, Gil soon concentrated more and more of his time to cowboying. Bounty work was exciting and a challenge to Gil, an escape from the slums, as well as a way to spread the ideas of the Cruzados across the solar system. And for Gil, hunting down bounty heads is as much about justice as earning woolongs.

Gil stands about 6 feet tall, and weighs about 170 pounds. He has bronze colored skin, brown eyes and long shaggy black hair. He dresses in the defacto unifrom of the Cruzados: vintage black army boots, dungarees, white tee shirt and black leather motorcycle jacket. Sunglasses round out the ensemble. Like all Cruzados, Gil speaks in beatnik-speak; his speech is peppered with of the lingo and slang of the last century (hepcat being one of Gil's favorite words). Despite his seemingly unflappable, laid back attitude, Gil is very serious minded in what he sees as his core mission-helping the less fortunate, catching bad guys, and making money for the Cruzados.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *As we mull over characters, here's one of my favorite sites Bebop related, gives a nice background to the "world" of 2071.
> 
> http://rfblues.aaanime.net/
> 
> Occasionally the site goes wonky and cant be accessed but reappears a day later or so. *




this is  a great site and I recommend that everyone who isn't familiar with BeBop look it over.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Level 2
32 Point Buy
D20 Modern & UltraModern FireArms
If you want anything from the CowBoy BeBop series, just ask me and I will stat it up for you.

Post your character concepts here for approval please before creating your actual character.  When everyone's concepts have been approved of then I will set up a rogue gallery for you to post your completed characters in.

When everyone's characters are completed and in the rogue gallery, I will put up an IC thread and begin the game.

Daiymo - You guy sounds great!


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 26, 2003)

What restrictions are you putting on firearms? I dont have the Ultramodern book -although that may change. I assume we're not to be walking arsenals.

So go by the lisc/restricted guidlines? My PC is probably just going to have a pistol or an easily concealed machine pistol, anyway.

Just wondering...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *What restrictions are you putting on firearms? I dont have the Ultramodern book -although that may change. I assume we're not to be walking arsenals.
> 
> So go by the lisc/restricted guidlines? My PC is probably just going to have a pistol or an easily concealed machine pistol, anyway.
> 
> Just wondering... *



Well definitely not walking arsenals, yes.  If you have anything unusual, I'd like to see an explanation of why you would have something like that in your character concept...that goes for ALL equipment.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Kewl..Mine PC's ready whenever. Been watching my Bebop DVD in preperation


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 27, 2003)

Character Concept:
Sean Conners was taken  by space pirates when he was young.  He hated them at first and tried to escape whenever the oppurtunity presented itself, but he eventually leaned that they would not let him escape.  He submitted and began to suck up to the captain, soon he was all of the pirates favorite.  They taught him guns and everything about them, though he favored handguns.  Once he had learned everything he needed to get along on his own he took his revenge for his lost childhood.  Not one pirate left the ship alive.  Now he had everything he needed, a ship, guns, and a goal.  He searched for his parents for years, until he learned that they were killed the day he was taken.

I'm not sure how i will tie him into the other bounty hunters yet, but i am looking at a fast hero/gunslinger if we are high enough level.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 27, 2003)

*Chase "Wildcard" Williams*

_"If you are doing the speed limit, get the hell out of my way!"_

*Concept:* Born and raised on Mars, Chase has always been driven to speed.  Fast cars, fast planes, fast girls, as long as it could go 0-60 in less then 3 seconds he wanted a piece of the action.  He got into the racing circuit when he was about 15, working with his pops, and graduated to Semi-proffessional status by the age of 17, and hit the big leagues just shy of his 19th birthday.  

His skill was accurate, he was always on the edge, always pushing himself to that next level, if he wasn't racing he was with women.  Course the worse mistake he ever made was to get married to his high school "sweetheart" he knew it wouldn't work out, his first true love was speed.  The marriage ended in disaster when photos leaked to the press about an affair between himself and the Sponsor's well to do daughter, his career was over, and so was his marriage.

But the one thing that Chase always had was determination, he went underground did some underground racing, and piloting jobs, some people recognize him, but he tries to leave that past behind.  He would love to get back into racing, but for now, perhaps chasing bounties and being a wheelman is not so bad afterall.  At least for now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 27, 2003)

*Chase "Wildcard" Williams*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a couple of questions for Curran's character.

1.  Why did they keep him alive?  Were they using him or something?

2. Why did they teach him all that stuff just so that he could kill them?

3.  Uh, him killing everyone like that who took care of him is a pretty evil act.  Do you plan on making him evil?  

4.  Sorry  You do not have a ship.  As I said before, everyone lives on the BeBop and Krizzel is the captain.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Tokiwong

LOVE THE PIC!  Its perfect.

Change the character's location to Mars b/c nobody lives on Earth anymore except people too poor to leave and hackers.  Earth gets pelleted daily by meteorites, destroying everything and lots of deaths too.

So how did you end up on the BeBop?

EDIT:  I'm going to need that from everyone...why are you on the BeBop?  Do you know Krizzel's PC (when he's going to post his concept) ?  Keep things like that in the back burner.

I'm deeply into you guys developing a character concept because for those of you who know Cowboy BeBop alot of the stories are woven around the characters and their past lives.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong
> 
> LOVE THE PIC!  Its perfect.
> 
> ...




Not sure yet, figure they needed a pilot with a racer's heart, he got mixed up in the wrong struggle, and off they go


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice pic Tokiwong. /me jealous Whered you get it?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 28, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Nice pic Tokiwong. /me jealous Whered you get it? *




right here.  Just look at the pro and fan arts section.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

my char was used as a slave for cleaning the ship and stuff, but when he sucked up he became a member of the crew so they taught him to help on raids and stuff


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice exalted site


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 28, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Nice exalted site *




yeah it rocks, I love it


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is my character


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*my char was used as a slave for cleaning the ship and stuff, but when he sucked up he became a member of the crew so they taught him to help on raids and stuff *




I thought he kept trying to escape?   And you didn't answer all the questions I had above about him killing them all and stuff.

If you look at how Daiymo and Tokiwong did up their characters, that's what I'm looking for.  CowBoy BeBop is going to rely heavily on character roleplaying mixed in with alot of adventure so I need some indepth well thought out concepts.  These questions are only intended to help you think about your character further and flesh him out into 3D


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*Not sure yet, figure they needed a pilot with a racer's heart, he got mixed up in the wrong struggle, and off they go  *




Well since this fits your concept you're going to get Spike's little fightership.  He obviously doesn't need it anymore.

 


I will come up with ships stats...I will be using the Star Wars rpg books to help me figure out how to adapt some of their ship stats to CowBoy BeBop.

Get ready for some dogfights!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well since this fits your concept you're going to get Spike's little fightership.  He obviously doesn't need it anymore.
> 
> ...




That is cool, I will be working up some minor supporting cast for Chase, like his ex-wife, and maybe some people he used to know from the circuit


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

I know... I know... i am horrible at creating backgrounds for my characters.  If anyone wants to help me with some ideas i would appreciate it alot.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*That is cool, I will be working up some minor supporting cast for Chase, like his ex-wife, and maybe some people he used to know from the circuit *




I don't mind if people do this, in fact, I encourage it alot.  It gives me a place to start off from.

I case you didn't realize this.  The setting occurs AFTER Session 26 (I assume that Spike died) and I haven't seen the movie and don't know when its supposed to take place.

Curran (where does that name come from btw?I don't recognize the ethnicity of it.), I do expect that you come up with a good concept.  You have a beginning there, just need to spend some time thinking more about what you want him to be like.  Here are some questions that might help you.

Who is he?
Who were his parents?
What are his favorite things?
How did he grow up?
Who was he close to?
What is his mission in life?
What drives him to do the things he does?
Who does he care about the most? Allegiances?
Why would he go into bounty hunting?
What is he good at?
How did he get good at it?
Who was his mentor?
etc etc....


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, I'm going to put up the barebones of my concept... I need to flesh it out more but I just want to get comments and see if it fits.

Bobcat Siesta Ryder 
Born to a group of new-age hippies in a commune on Mars, Bobcat grew up in an environment of freedom and expression.  Her parents had somehow managed to escape their original poor lot on Earth and impressed upon her how good she had life.

She rebelled against her parents and instead of becoming a social activist/environmentalist/something socially conscious, she ran away.  She liked the romantic image of being a grifter on the road, with only a bit of cash and her guitar for company.

After a number of odd jobs, Bobby realized that she had a knack for electronics and mechanics and focused her efforts on that.

Umm.... that's all I've got so far.  Does this fit with the setting?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

Curran is scottish in origin, it's acually a last name.  You should ask Six.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *Curran is scottish in origin, it's acually a last name.  You should ask Six. *




Totally off topic but I'm curious

lol um yeah Six might  know but its _your_ name  Why did your parents give you that name for a first name then if its a last name?  Are you of scottish origin?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 28, 2003)

*Chase's Supporting Cast*

*Selena "Ghost" Takeda:* Haley is Chase's ex-wife, a Race Queen by trade, the two dated for nearly three years before they tied the knot, which lasted only about 8 months before she suspected and then found out Chase was cheating on her.  Though the two have not spoken in years, she really loved Chase, and it hurts that he was so casual with the break-up, she is bitter but is trying to move on.

Now she has taken on the moniker of Ghost and works for a two-bit operation doing street races, and posing as a model.  She is making decent money, but misses the wild times of the proffessional circuit.






*The Monk:* Working on race cars, and fast vehicles, Chase came into contact with some strange people, but good people.  Monk is one of them, never knew his real name, but the man had a way with machines, and a way with knowledge, just like he always knew something that Chase wanted to hear.  Lives in the Belt now, but he has traveled the Solar System, and now has retired to a life of mining, though he still keeps the old Mustang spit polish clean.  The Monk and Chase go way back, and that is good enough for Chase.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

It was my great-grandfathers last name, and i have heard of other people with it.  Have you heard of Tim Curran? He is a pro surfer.  But i think it is relatively common in scotland, so six might know it.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I case you didn't realize this.  The setting occurs AFTER Session 26 (I assume that Spike died) and I haven't seen the movie and don't know when its supposed to take place.
> *




I'm glad you assume Spike is dead-it somehow wouldn't feel right if he miracously survived. As for the movie(and Ive been keeping from knowing too much until the US release) I think it happens somewhere toward the middle of the sessions-the exact ones I dont know.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 29, 2003)

*Vincent Lam- ex lawyer*

Vincent Lam is twenty-six years old. He was born on Mars and has spent most of his life there. His mother (Amanda) was of American descent, his father (Cheung) Chinese. Both their families immigrated to Mars after the Gate Incident. Vincent has one older sibling, a brother named James.

Althought Vincent was unaware of it for most of his life, Cheung and James were both members of the Chinese underworld on Mars. Cheung was a low-ranking member when he immigrated, and he used the uncertainty of the new situation to make himself to make a name for himself. Vincent's brother James is eight years older than him. He got involved with the Tongs in his teenage years, when he joined a street gang. At first, Cheung was angry with this and tried to discourage James, but problems with his business made it neccessary to bring the older son into the fold. Cheung made James a Tong member on the condition that Vincent would be kept out of the gang's business and given the opportunity for a normal life.

It was the illicit earnings of these two that were used to put Vincent through law school. Throughout it all, he had no idea, and assumed that his father and older brother were simply involved in an import business. Vincent proved to be very bright in his studies and also excelled at networking and dealing with people. He graduated at the age of twenty-three and surprised his family by going to work as a criminal prosecuter. During this time, he also began an affair with a slightly older (28 then, now 31) police detective named Mei Ling. Finding themselves deeper in deception, Cheung and James had no choice but to try and cover the paper trail to prevent their compatriots from learning of Vincent's profession. 

Of course, they couldn't hide the truth forever. It came out at the worst possible time- during the recent gang wars on Mars. Vicious' constant manipulations and final takeover sent out shockwaves that destabilized much of the system's organized crime syndicates, and Mars was the center of it all. In the midst of the violence, Cheung's competitors finally discovered his connection the Vincent Lam who worked as a prosecutor. Fearing the old man would turn them all in, they launched an attack against the entire family in early 2071. Cheung and Amanda were both killed in their home. Vincent was attacked as he was leaving work, but was saved by his brother James at the last minute. James hurridly informed him of what was happening and helped arrange for him to get away on a private transport with fake ID. Vincent never got a chance to see his parents' bodies or funeral, and he has no idea what has since happened to James- he assumes he is either dead or in prison. In the short time that he had between the attack and his departure, he was unable to find Mei. Unable to tell her the truth, he simply left a brief note saying that he had to leave and probably wouldn't be back. It has not occurred to him that, being a detective, she may have already known what was going on.

Vincent spent several months to a year (ie to a few weeks before present) wandering around, laying low in various places. During that time, an investigation into the wars and the Lam family brought up all his past connections. He can no longer practice law, and the bulk of his assests have been frozen pending an audit into their actual source (despite the fact that they were all acquired legitimately). He hasn't had the nerve to contact anyone he knows, so he can't be sure of what has been happening, although he knows from the news that things have since settled down.

Vincent initially met the Bebop crew a few weeks ago by chance- the captain was in a bar complaining of yet another bounty lost to a technical legality, and Vince gave him some advice on the situation. They met several other times over the next couple weeks, and the captain eventually invited Vince to join the crew as their "unofficial" legal counsel. Short on funds and needing to keep moving, Vincent agreed.

Vincent will be somewhat tight-lipped about his family background and problems. He didn't expect to be returning to Mars this soon, and isn't sure whether he should keep in hiding or try and clear his name. It will mostly depend on whether or not the hunt takes the crew to any of his old areas. He would probably tell the captain some of the details, such as the fact that he used to be a prosecutor and that gang members may still be after him. But he won't go into his family background unless he has to.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 29, 2003)

Found a picture!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loxmyth _*Umm.... that's all I've got so far.  Does this fit with the setting? *




Yep it fits.  I like the concept, now flesh it out! 

EDIT:

Byron, Vincent Lam sounds good as well!


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok, forgot my old concept i will try to come up with something completely new.  If this doesn't fit with bebop plz tell me.

Randy "Rag" Jones was born on earth as an orphan.  His mother died giving birth to him and she never told anyone who the father was.  He was a smart kid from the start and learned to take care of himself early in his life.  By five he was stealing fruit and bread for himself.  As soon as he got the chance he stowed away on a ship to mars, there he continued his small thieveries to support himself living on the street.  His entire philosiphy changed one day when he was 12 when he saw a very rich idol of his, they made eye contact and he knew what he wanted to be.... RICH!! To be filthy rich was his new goal and he would do anything to get to it.  Taking an apple from a stand obviously wasn't going to cut it.  Randy decided he was going to have to become a criminal, though he didn't like the idea.  He had always considered himself a good person, just trying to get by, and this was just a new extension of that.  He was only liberating some of the unneeded money of the upper class.  But that wasn't how it ended up, he fell in with the wrong kind of people.  He joined Hell's Angels(lol, sorry i can't think of any gang names) to get closer to his goals.  Still only a child they taught him to get into places they couldn't fit into during their robberies, they also taught him less pleasent things, guns.  He didn't like the guns at first, and hated even sticking someone up with one, much less discharging one though he never shot someone.  He hated the noise and the vibration when you pulled the trigger.  Over the years he sadly came to like them however.  He still hated the noise, and always used a suppresor when firing, but he loved the shaking feel of the gun and the power it held, it became intoxicating.  He was a gun junkie.  Then the day came when he had to pull the trigger against a person, not just a target or the sky.  He was about 20 now.  It was during a bank heist, he was planning on leaving the Angels after they finished anyway, this payoff would make him so rich he would never need to steal again.  However, he found himself quitting for a different reason.  A teller pulled a gun, and his instincts took over, spraying the room with bullets.  Then he ran... all the way to the spaceport, and jumped on the first ship he could find, which just happened to be bebop.  He has been running ever since, from that teller, the teller is always in his dreams, always haunting him.  Now he leads the life of a bounty hunter, the big guns for his new team.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*Randy "Rag" Jones was born on earth as an orphan.  His mother died giving birth to him and she never told anyone who the father was.  He was a smart kid from the start and learned to take care of himself early in his life.  By five he was stealing fruit and bread for himself.  As soon as he got the chance he stowed away on a ship to mars, there he continued his small thieveries to support himself living on the street.  His entire philosiphy changed one day when he was 12 when he saw a very rich idol of his, they made eye contact... to be continued, i g2g *




I'm liking it so far  keep going.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay

I just made a thread in the rogue gallery to post your characters.

These people are clear to start posting their characters.

Krizzel = I know what yours is, just need to post it up
Daiymo = Gilgamesh Tenskawatawa, Dedicated Hero
Tokiwong =  Chase "Wildcard" Williams
Byrons_Ghost = Vincent Lam

loxmyth and ivanhoe, when you're ready post your finished concept here to be approved

Please READ the first post in the rogue gallery thread for instructions on creating a character and use the template provided.  Remember do not post pictures in the gallery.  Post them here and I'll set up a lineup of characters.

Thanks!


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 30, 2003)

Gil's posted. Feel free to look it over, I always misadd something. I put up max HP, wasn't sure how you were doing that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay added info for starting wealth and starting HP!

Let me know if I'm missing anything!


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks. I put up my equipment, but I'll kinda hold off since youre rolling wealth. Two equipment related questions:

1> I assume Bebop cell phones more or less act like the contemporary ones?

2> Any thing special or different about future med kits or equipment, since Im sort of the doctor of the group?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Thanks. I put up my equipment, but I'll kinda hold off since youre rolling wealth. Two equipment related questions:
> 
> 1> I assume Bebop cell phones more or less act like the contemporary ones?
> 
> 2> Any thing special or different about future med kits or equipment, since Im sort of the doctor of the group? *




Well they have that little portable bacterium/virus identifier machine that Spike used when that lobster was going around biting them all.

And Spike had some weird herbal medicines.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 30, 2003)

*Concept: Bobcat Siesta Ryder*

Born to a group of new-age hippies in a commune on Mars, Bobcat grew up in an environment of freedom and expression. Her parents had somehow managed to escape their original poor lot on Earth and impressed upon her how good she had life.  As a young girl growing up, she was given lessons in a multitude of different forms of self-expression, including music, dance and art.  It was a nurturing environment, and Bobby got along well with her older siblings, brother Sky and sister Rainbow.

But her closest friend was Vasuki Gotama, the only daughter of a wandering grifter. Vasuki's father would come and go as he pleased, sometimes disappearing for weeks at a time.  During these unexplained absences, Vasuki left in the care of families in the commune.  More often than not, she was left with the Ryders, and the girls had plenty of fun playing pranks on anyone they could pull it off on.  When they weren't goofing around or experimenting with hallucigenics, they were playing in their band, the Dirty Pair.  Bobcat played guitar and Vasuki did keyboard.

One day, just after Bobby's 17th birthday Grifter Gotama returned for his daughter, and this time he took her with him on his trip.  At first everyone thought that they would be back soon, but the days stretched into months, and finally a year.

At this point, her parents expected her to go off to college, with a focus on studying social issues.  "You'll never belong to an oppressed people if you empower yourself with an education about yourself, man," her father would often lecture her.  "The Man just ain't no respecter of person, y'know?"  In fact, Bobcat's parents vacillated often on what exactly she could take as an area of study.  Eventually, their only stipulation was that she take a few courses that dealt with socio-economics.  They were satisfied because Sky, the suck up that he was, agreed to major in Environmental Studies.

And even though her parents were quite flexible, she found that they were still too restrictive for her.  She realized that there was something missing in her, and she decided it had left with Vasuki when she had disappeared.  So she decided to pack up in the middle of the night one day and go off looking for her.  Vasuki often talked about going to the big city with her father, so that's where Bobby decided to start her search.

Unfortunately, out of the protective walls of the commune, her naiveity allowed her to be swindled more than once, until she lost all of her woolongs and most of her belongings in a questionable game of chance.  After this, she wandered from place to place, her only companion the clothes on her back and a beat up guitar (her original one had been the first thing she lost).  Picking up odd jobs including waitress, escort, smuggler, pizza delivery girl and secretary she found the trail of her missing friend was getting cold.  However, while doing menial work in a chop shop, she found that she had a knack for mechanics and electronics and focused her efforts on that.  When it turned out her boss Cool Hand Charlie was a criminal, and he was caught by a cowboy, she found herself out on the street once more.  Later in the day, drowning her sorrows at the local bar, she ran into the cowboy again.  She should have been mad at her, but she was more fascinated in how the cowboy had been able to track the man down.  So she found her ship - the Bebop - and let herself in.  She still hasn't revealed exactly how she did it, either.

She has no problem helping the crew catch criminals, but her secret ambition is to find her friend, and if she gets the chance, she'll take it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm sure he'll do this for himself later, but I probably should point out that Krizzel's character is female.

Bobcat looks good to go, stat her up and into the rogue gallery!


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah, I wasn't sure about that part... but I figured that I'd follow Byrons_Ghost's lead.  And failing that, an edit   Which I will do right this minute...


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 30, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well they have that little portable bacterium/virus identifier machine that Spike used when that lobster was going around biting them all.
> 
> ...




That lobster episode was the one episode i ever saw!


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 30, 2003)

ok i edited to finish my char above, i know its sort of stupid but if i can scrape by with it, great


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *ok i edited to finish my char above, i know its sort of stupid but if i can scrape by with it, great *




Hey, no scraping by here.  You're either in it for the whole kit'nkaboodle or you're out.  I expect some hard and fast roleplaying, not some cursory couple of posts a week thing.  I'm talking real indepth character interaction.

Okay now to your character, everything seems fine except for the last part with the bebop.  Uh, he just hopped on board?  I don't think that kind of thing is gonna work there.  Its not a transport ship ya know.

Have you read the BeBop website?  That should help give you an idea of the feel of the show.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 31, 2003)

Deep Role-Playing, I got it


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Deep Role-Playing, I got it  *




LOL well not "oh god its a job" deep...hehe definitely light-hearted, but I just want people invested in their characters otherwise their lack of posting will hurt the game.   and if I'm going to be spending alot of my time working on this sucker, I want you guys to as well.

I'm mostly picking on you a bit, Curran, only because you're in another of my games and you don't post all too frequently and your posts are all one liners.  Not too thrilled with that.  I just don't want to see the same thing for CowBoy BeBop.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 31, 2003)

Would it work if my char had a bounty on him after the bank robbery and the rest of the gang were going for him but instead felt sorry for him and let him join w/ them?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*Would it work if my char had a bounty on him after the bank robbery and the rest of the gang were going for him but instead felt sorry for him and let him join w/ them? *




Dude

if they did that, they would be accessories to the crime and a bounty would be put on THEIR heads.


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 2, 2003)

arg, how can he get on the bebop then, i don't have any ideas and the site said nothing about how the peeps met.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 2, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *arg, how can he get on the bebop then, i don't have any ideas and the site said nothing about how the peeps met. *




You could say something like he was later double-crossed by the gang after the shooting episode but got away.  So he wants revenge against his former gang, which would give him a reason to become a bounty-hunter and chase them down.  So he sought out a cowboy group and ended up with the Bebop.

Just a suggestion, hopefully this will help.  What do you think, Ivanhoe?  Kitana?


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 2, 2003)

what loxmyth said, he blames the fact that he had to shoot an innocent person on the Hell's Angels.  he sought out the bounty hunters in an attempt to collect the bounties on most of them to get revenge.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 2, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You could say something like he was later double-crossed by the gang after the shooting episode but got away.  So he wants revenge against his former gang, which would give him a reason to become a bounty-hunter and chase them down.  So he sought out a cowboy group and ended up with the Bebop.
> 
> Just a suggestion, hopefully this will help.  What do you think, Ivanhoe?  Kitana? *



Hope you don't mind me chiming in 

I think this is a good idea, that builds on ivanhoe's concept. Maybe after healing up and even spending some time in prison perhaps(not long since the Galactic Police seem pretty inept), he's burning to get revenge on his old gang. Maybe theyve even cheated him out of a large sum of money as well. And since he's a former criminal type himself(either voluntary or non voluntarily a criminal) that gives him some insight into being a bounty hunter, which lets him earn a living while looking for his former gang.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

What I suggest for you Ivanhoe is to decided what kind of person he is first, what environment he lives in, and because of that environment what he turns out to be like.

Let's start with what you have down first for a character concept.  And please, when you reply, reply to each point so I know you've read what I wrote.

1. He is an orphan on Earth so he's lived with danger, the meteorites alway striking, the poverty.  Its a tough life.  He's basically one of those dirty street kids that are always harrassing people for money, pickpocketing them, etc.  Most street kids form huge gangs made up of just kids of which they will take down adult targets and steal from them.

2. Why did he decide to leave Earth at 12 and go to Mars?  Was it that he heard that Mars was basically like Disney Land?  Sort of a paradise?

3. You said his mother died at birth, then who took care of him?  A baby can't survive on its own.  And why did the person who took care of him leave him alone?

4. He just up and decided to become a criminal?  Ok so he wants money, lots of it and he wants the easiest path to it.  Since he has no education he decides to join the local gangs.  No biggie, it'll be like the kid gangs on Earth except now you're in the adult gangs.

5. Ok the gang taught him guns.  How did he survive in the gang without having to shoot someone innocent in their robberies?  I can't see him surviving for long, gaining any respect, or any trust (thus not getting much loot) if he doesn't prove himself to the gang.

6.  I do like Daiymo's idea of him spending prison time, perhaps the gang foisted off the whole blame on him,double crossed him, left him to take the full blame.   Now that he's out and served his time, he wants revenge so he joins the BeBop to do so.

7.  Also I know this doesn't have anything to do with it, but I'm curious.  I saw that you know Corlon and I know that Corlon is 13.  Are you 13 also?


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 3, 2003)

1. Correct
2. He didn't need to have an education to realize the meteorites striking earth were a hazard.
3. After his mother died he was cared for by other kids who were part of his first gang.  They gave him bread, water, and a street education.
4. Correct
5. The guns were more for show, he would use his skills to shoot off peoples hats, hit engines in the right place to make them blow up, or shoot circles around people.
6. After the shooting incident one of his fellow gang members shot him in the leg and the rest ran.  He couldn't get away fast enough, and the police sent him to the slammer.  He served 5 years, and when he got out he was itching for revenge.  He got none of the take from the bank robbery and his fellows turned on him.  He then sought out the bounty hunters to get revenge on his fellows without serving anymore jail time.
7.  I am 14 not that it is any of your business.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*2. He didn't need to have an education to realize the meteorites striking earth were a hazard.
> *



Okay so then he left Earth to escape the meteorites...but then he'd be leaving a gang that he grew up with, they'd be like his family though.


> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*3. After his mother died he was cared for by other kids who were part of his first gang.  They gave him bread, water, and a street education.
> *



Um...not believable that a bunch of kids would take care of a baby or even know how to take care of a baby.  Maybe you should have your mom die when you were young, like 5 or something.


> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*5. The guns were more for show, he would use his skills to shoot off peoples hats, hit engines in the right place to make them blow up, or shoot circles around people.
> *



Guns aren't for show in a gang, especially an adult gang that commit felonies.   He's had to have shot someone before or hurt someone really bad.


> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*6. After the shooting incident one of his fellow gang members shot him in the leg and the rest ran.  He couldn't get away fast enough, and the police sent him to the slammer.  He served 5 years, and when he got out he was itching for revenge.  He got none of the take from the bank robbery and his fellows turned on him.  He then sought out the bounty hunters to get revenge on his fellows without serving anymore jail time.
> *



This part works...longer jail time though if he killed someone.


> _Originally posted by ivanhoe _*7.  I am 14 not that it is any of your business. *



Nope it isn't and you didn't have to tell me, I was just curious.

EDIT:

Oh forgot to tell you, stat up your character and get him in the rogue gallery!


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh forgot to tell you, stat up your character and get him in the rogue gallery! *




Yee haw!! Sorry I'm rarin' to go  But you should take time to figure out a good character-thats important.

So Kitana, we have 4 players then or 6?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yee haw!! Sorry I'm rarin' to go  But you should take time to figure out a good character-thats important.
> 
> So Kitana, we have 4 players then or 6? *




6

Krizzel - who hasn't posted his character
tokiwong - who hasn't posted his character
loxy
daimyo
byron
invanhoe - who has't posted his character


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 4, 2003)

ok, i posted my char with a final bio.  thx to everyone who helped me w/ ideas


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Krizzel 
tokiwong - who hasn't posted his character
loxy
daimyo
byron
invanhoe


Okay that's 1 left who need to post up their characters.

If you have any picture you want to use for your character, just post it here in the OOC thread.  I'm going to do a CowBoy BeBop montage for the IC thread


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 5, 2003)

Done 

Well, aside from the equipment, but I sent you a wish list.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 5, 2003)

been busy, I apologize I should have on up by this evening  gomen or something


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Krizzel
> tokiwong - who hasn't posted his character
> loxy
> daimyo
> ...




If you need a picture for Bobcat, how about this  one?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

I need a picture of your character from you loxy (go try one of the links posted up there and see if you can find a good anime type picture of your character) and for tokiwong to post his character up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 7, 2003)

good stuff, character posted


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

EDIT:

whoops its DAIYMO that needs a picture not Loxy =) sorry!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Gilgamesh Tenskawatawa

Hmm...you have 38 skill points to spend.

I see you've spent 28 points so far in ranks.

Melee should be +1
DEF: should be 14 without equipment

Your Craft(Pharmaceutical) is off.  It should be +4 if you put only 2 ranks in it because your INT score gives +2 bonus.

Your wealth bonus is +6...make your equipment purchases with that in mind and then update your profile.  Don't forget to buy the license for your gun, especially if you plan on using it.

PS> Get a picture for me ASAP 

Okay, on to the next one!


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok heres questions/comments. The fact the dedicated and charismatic info are on facing pages screwed with me big time.

I thought I had 35 skill points (5+2=7x4=28)+(5+2=7)=35. There are no human bonus points like standard dnd are there? I spent 4 skill points total on read and write my two languages and speaking languages since for some reason they are seperate skills in modern. Hide is a cross class skill for me, the only one I took. That should I hope add up to 35.

Melee and def are typos Ill change them.

Craft Pharm gets a +2 bonus with Medical Expert Feat. I added it in along with attribute mod. I can leave it or take it off, however you want it.

Noted about wealth bonus, and thanks.

I cannot find a freakin picture, any help is appreciated


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm sorry I forgot to tell everyone this.


House Rule for me

Intelligence bonus gives you extra SPEAK languages (not read/write).

So you have +2 int, then you get 2 bonus languages you can speak...but you need to spend skill points if you want to read/write them

Oh okay, forgot to look up the medical expert feat, my bad =)

no human skill points b/c well everyone is human


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 7, 2003)

Cool, thats 2 extra points at least. Otherwise my numbers are ok right?

And I'm afraid unless you can point me in the right direction for a cool, anime pic, mine is going to be Ed from "Northern Exposure" (if I can find one small enough LOL).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Also

Skill Emphasis as a Feat is offered.

+3 to any skill you choose, each time you take it, it goes to a different skill.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Bobcat Siesta Ryder

You have 3 bonus speak languages you can choose.

Wealth Bonus: +7

DEF: 13 w/o equipment

Skills: I get 60 points...you have 4 leftover to spend

Computer use: 5 ranks + 3intbonus + 2gearhead feat = 10

Peform(Act): 2ranks+2bonus+2feat = 6

Perform(dance): 1rank + 2bonus = 2 b/c cross class skill, you need 2 ranks to make it +1
Same with the Keyboards/windinstrument/Pilot skills.

Okay now go buy your equipment =)

On to the next....


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> Skills: I get 60 points...you have 4 leftover to spend
> 
> Computer use: 5 ranks + 3intbonus + 2gearhead feat = 10
> ...




I think the confusion is that I put down the ranks I had rather than the skill points I got... so Computer Use is wrong because I changed my savant talent to Repair, but dance has one rank because it's cross-class and I spent two points on it, same with pilot, keyboard and winds...

I will look through my rulebook this weekend, pick out some equipment and then update my character.


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 7, 2003)

so our starting wealth bonus is +6? i thought it was +3


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *so our starting wealth bonus is +6? i thought it was +3 *




I roll for the wealth increase that you get every level.  Everyone gets a different increase depending on the roll.  Please check the post at the top of the rogue gallery for more information.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Randy "Rag" Jones

You have these things wrong...here are the correct numbers.

DEF: 17 (10+3dexbonus+4classbonus)
AP: 11

Escape Artist: +7(3dexbonus+4ranks)
Gamble: +4(4ranks)
Hide: +5(3dexbonus + 2 ranks)
Streetwise: +5(2intbonus + 3 ranks)
Move Silently: +6(3dexbonus + 3ranks)
SleightofHand: +8 (4ranks+3dexbonus+1occ)
Tumble: +7(4ranks+3dexbonus)

You have 38 points overall with 14 skill points left to use.

Wealth Bonus is +5 Okay buy your equipment now and put that in your profile.


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 8, 2003)

why can't i have full ranks in some of those skills?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Chase "Wildcard" Williams

You're only allowed 32 points for abilities.  You've used 34.

10 -> 2points
18 ->16 points
10 -> 2points
14 -> 6 points
10 -> 2points
14 -> 6points

Please fix this!

38 skill points, you've only used 33 so you have 5 extra skill points to spend.

Your starting wealth is +9 okay so now go buy your equipment.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *why can't i have full ranks in some of those skills? *




You can have full ranks (5) in skills...you just didn't put full ranks in any of the skills in your profile or indicate that you did.

EDIT:

Everyone remember that you MUST buy a license when you use a gun.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Buying equipment

DO NOT ROLL

You MUST take a 10 or 20 as per the instructions on page 91 of the D20Modern book on Character Creation.  This will reduce your wealth bonus if you buy objects greater than your starting wealth bonus.

If you take a 10 your wealth bonus will be reduced by +1

If you take a 20 your wealth bonus will be reduced by +2 (instead of rolling 1d6+1...I'm being nice)

For example...you have a wealth bonus of +5...you want to buy a gun of DC 15.  You make sure you buy EVERYTHING you want that is DC 5 or lower before you do this.  You take a 10 so now you have +15...you buy the weapon DC 15.  Now your wealth bonus is +4.  Now you want something that is DC 15 again.  You take a 20...so now your wealth bonus is +2.

Please list DC for each object and the order that you bought it.

EDIT:

Licences are on page 93

License DC 10
Restricted DC 15+2 = DC 17 b/c the only way you're getting these guns is on the black market
No military guns unless you have military history.
No illegal guns for you either unless you want to be arrested on the spot for using them.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 8, 2003)

OK Kitana I edited Gilgamesh. Spent all my wealth but didnt change it on my sheet. Let me know. Whats starting HP BTW? Too lazy to scroll back 

Anyway, below is my pic. Its B and W, but suitably captures Gil-although this pic (Bean from Gunsmith Cats) is abit beefier than I imagined Gil.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *OK Kitana I edited Gilgamesh. Spent all my wealth but didnt change it on my sheet. Let me know. Whats starting HP BTW? Too lazy to scroll back
> 
> Anyway, below is my pic. Its B and W, but suitably captures Gil-although this pic (Bean from Gunsmith Cats) is abit beefier than I imagined Gil.
> 
> ...




Bean from Gunsmith Cats...this isn't the same guy as the one in _Riding Bean_, is it?  He looks kind of similar.  And if Gunsmith Cats is the one I'm thinking of (I've seen maybe two episodes), then the type of story is kind of similar too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Thalessa Cyan

Starting Wealth Bonus is +6

I have that you have 38 skill points and you spent 35 so that means you have 3 points left to distribute.

Everything else though looks good.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *OK Kitana I edited Gilgamesh. Spent all my wealth but didnt change it on my sheet. Let me know. Whats starting HP BTW? Too lazy to scroll back
> 
> Anyway, below is my pic. Its B and W, but suitably captures Gil-although this pic (Bean from Gunsmith Cats) is abit beefier than I imagined Gil.
> 
> ...





Starting HP is MAX for level 2

If you spent all your wealth bonus then update it to +0


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 8, 2003)

Done and Done. And I even have a little $ left over.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Chase "Wildcard" Williams
> 
> You're only allowed 32 points for abilities.  You've used 34.
> 
> ...




got all my equipment, fixed my stats, and I should only have 35 skill points (5+2)x4=28 plus an additonal 7 for second level equals 35, and Repair is a not a class skill hense it costs double.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> got all my equipment, fixed my stats, and I should only have 35 skill points (5+2)x4=28 plus an additonal 7 for second level equals 35, and Repair is a not a class skill hense it costs double. *




ah thus the problem of relying on a spreadsheet without checking it, thanks...LOL that means everyone has to fix their skill points...sorry about that


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Okay what do you guys think about this montage for our own cowboy bebop intro?


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 8, 2003)

Very Nice Kitana. I think I just found my wallpaper for this month.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

hehe, yes I like it too.  I was wondering how you were going to get everyone's pictures to fit together, but it works


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 9, 2003)

looks dandy to me


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

So everyone correct their characters except for Vincent b/c I haven't gotten to him yet...I'll get to him tonight.

And once everything is dandy, then I'll put up the IC thread and the new CowBoy BeBop season shall begin!


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 9, 2003)

Mine should be done- I look forward to starting

/cues up The Seatbelts theme song....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Buying equipment
> 
> DO NOT ROLL
> 
> ...




Hmm in light at glancing at the equipment some of you have listed...I realize that there is something very wrong.

Could each of you post here in the OOC thread exactly what you bought, in the order that you bought it and show me the decrease in wealth bonus after each equipment bought over your current wealth bonus?

It will save me time having to go through the character profiles again.

If you don't want to buy using this method, then I will use the method that's in the book to calculate your purchases.

Thanks! 

EDIT:  Remember that once your wealth bonus hits +0, you can't buy anything.  If your wealth bonus is a +1, you cannot take a 20.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 10, 2003)

Ok with wealth bonus of +6, I bought

2  extra box magazines DC5 
Conceal Holster DC 5
Med Kit DC 15 take 10, -1 to wealth now +5
Cell Phone DC 9 -1 wealth now +4
Leather jacket DC 10 now +3
Firearm License DC 10 now +2
Beretta DC 16 wealth now 0

Doh! the power of numbers eludes me. I'll change my wealth to zero


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Vincent Lam

Will Save: +3(+1Dedicated +2Charismatic)

You spent the right number of skill points, but you spent one of them as dedicated instead of as charismatic.

6 skill points for dedicated but you spent 2 on investigate, listen, sense motive and 1 on spot which are the dedicated class skills.

Your starting wealth is +7

ok buy your equipment now


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2003)

*Equipment Bought*

Knife (1 lb.) _DC 7_
Basic Mechanical Tool Kit (22 lbs.) _DC 13_
Casual Clothes *
Racing Jumpsuit *
Cell Phone _DC 9_
Old Magazines Detailing his Career *
Licensed _DC 10_

_*Items that are just holdovers from his background, more or less for style._

Two items Reduce Wealth to +7, first the Basic Mechanical Toolkit, and then the License, both taking 10 to purachase, current Wealth Bonus is now +7


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Licensed DC 10
> 
> *Items that are just holdovers from his background, more or less for style.
> *




Oh I don't mind the holdover items.

Um...what is the License for?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh I don't mind the holdover items.
> 
> Um...what is the License for? *




Not sure I figured you had to have one for a vehicle do i need the Liscense in additon to an item, bleh i figured it was a license needed to operate vehicles or what have you, blasted rules


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 10, 2003)

Moved a skill point from Listen to Gather Information.

I don't have my book with me right now, but according to the SRD, Dedicated saves are +1/0/+1 and Charismatic saves are +1/+1/0, which should give me a +2/+1/+1 spread. Adjusted from my stats gives +3/+2/+2. Or am I missing something?

Wealth purchases coming later...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not sure I figured you had to have one for a vehicle do i need the Liscense in additon to an item, bleh i figured it was a license needed to operate vehicles or what have you, blasted rules *




Nyah

Don't have to buy license to operate vehicles, those are free if you got one starting. Same with the deed for said license.



Thalessa owns BeBop + Spike's ship (+ Faye's ship--not sure if I will use this or not) which she got from Jet for a great deal.  So those are the starting vehicles for now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nyah
> 
> ...




so I don't need a license to pilot say, Jet's ship?


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 10, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Moved a skill point from Listen to Gather Information.
> 
> I don't have my book with me right now, but according to the SRD, Dedicated saves are +1/0/+1 and Charismatic saves are +1/+1/0, which should give me a +2/+1/+1 spread. Adjusted from my stats gives +3/+2/+2. Or am I missing something?
> 
> Wealth purchases coming later... *




The numbers for the base saves look right...

Just popped over to the RG: +1 base +2 wisdom would give +3, unless there's something to lower it.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 11, 2003)

Ah. So I did miss something. Got that changed. Here's my equipment purchases:

First off, everything DC 7 or less:
Flashlight, penlight - 0.5 lbs, DC 3
Taser- 2 lbs, DC 7
Stun Gun - 1 lb, DC 5
Conceal Carry Holster - 0.5 lbs, DC 5
2 spare magazines - DC 4
Briefcase - 2 lbs, DC 7
Zip Tie Handcuffs (25) - 0.5 lbs, DC 6
Disposable Camera - 0.5 lbs, DC 4

Now for the expensive stuff:
SITES pistol (DC 15): -1 wealth for Take 10, -1 wealth for DC 15
   purchase check is 17, wealth now +5
license for pistol (DC 10): -1 wealth for Take 10
   purchase check is 15, wealth now +4
Business Attire (DC 12) - 1 wealth for Take 10
   purchase check is 14, wealth now +3
Cell phone (DC 9) - 1 wealth for Take 10
   purchse check is 13, wealth is now +2

The rest I'm keeping for loose cash and day-to-day expenses


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 11, 2003)

My equipment:

Pepper spray DC 5
Cellular modem DC 6

Since my wealth is +7, there's no change to my wealth.

Laptop DC 25 take 20 (wealth check 27) so wealth is now +5
guitar DC 13 take 10 (wealth check 15) so wealth = +4
deluxe mech.toolkit DC 20 take 20 (wealth check 24) wealth = +2
multitool DC 9 take 10 (wealth check 12) wealth +1
cell phone DC 9 take 10 (wealth check 10) wealth 0

wealth is 0.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost 

Wealth: +7
SITES pistol (DC 15): -1 wealth for Take 10 = +6

license for pistol (DC 10): -1 wealth for Take 10 = +5

Business Attire (DC 12) - 1 wealth for Take 10 = +4

Cell phone (DC 9) - 1 wealth for Take 10 = +3

So your current wealth is +3


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

we're missing invanhoe and Thalessa's equipment


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 13, 2003)

Ah. I was looking at the rule in the book which took an extra point off for items of DC 15 and above. I'm certainly not going to argue... now I can afford those rolls of film I've been wanting!


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 14, 2003)

Equipment: 

BeBop

FN Five-Seven 5.7mm, 1.5 lbs		20
Cell phone					9
5.7mm rounds (100)				7 x2
Resricted license				15

Handcuffs, zip-tie (50)			6 x2
First aid kit	(10)					5
Flashlight, standard				4
Box magazines (5)				4
Hip holster						5

Buy everything 6 or less first.  Then…
Restricted license, take 10 (16), wealth -1
Cell phone, take 10 (15), -1
50 rounds, take 10 (14), -1
50 rounds, take 10 (13), -1
FN 5.7mm, take 20, (22), -2
Final wealth = +0


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

ok I'll start the game Saturday (put up the IC thread) with or without Ivanhoe.  If he doesn't post by then, he's out.

Get ready boys and girls!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

IC thread is up, everyone can post except for Ivanhoe.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Equipment Bought
> 
> Knife (1 lb.) DC 7
> Basic Mechanical Tool Kit (22 lbs.) DC 13
> ...




removing my License since I don't need it, my wealth is +8 now


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> removing my License since I don't need it, my wealth is +8 now *




cool beans  

lol but if the other members find out you're loaded...watch out!

EDIT:

I need to point out though, if you buy anything afterwards in game...I'm doing it the way its setup in the book...rolling dice.

And you'll be responsible for whatever damage you cause to Thalessa's fighter or with the fighter, so it will affect your cut of the money and your wealth bonus increases.

(same goes for everyone else too)


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2003)

works for me, that is what  was going for, he keeps his wealth, a secret, or whatever it may be


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 15, 2003)

Well, it's good to see we're all getting into character so quickly. I can already feel the love.  

Looking over my equipment, I just noticed I forgot to add ammo. Should I add that in now, or wait to will hit a shop somewhere?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Well, it's good to see we're all getting into character so quickly. I can already feel the love.
> 
> Looking over my equipment, I just noticed I forgot to add ammo. Should I add that in now, or wait to will hit a shop somewhere? *




LOl slight problem

you can buy it now if you've got money left


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah, I can see it now as we're getting ready to bring someone in- "Hey guys, why won't my gun work?"

Grr, I could've afforded DC 5 no problem before I bought everything. Ok, one box of 50 9 mm shells is drops me one more wealth level.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 15, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Well, it's good to see we're all getting into character so quickly. I can already feel the love. *




LOL yes, well, Thal has 8 charisma for a reason.  I would've made it 6 if that was possible in the point buy 

Kinda funny that everyone else has a charisma *bonus* except for her.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 15, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I can see it now as we're getting ready to bring someone in- "Hey guys, why won't my gun work?"
> 
> Grr, I could've afforded DC 5 no problem before I bought everything. Ok, one box of 50 9 mm shells is drops me one more wealth level. *




Several people could always use the same caliber gun and share ammo.  Of course Thalessa likes her powerful gun that has obscure and expensive rounds, though


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2003)

damn all I got is a knife, gun too expensive didn't really fit the ol' concept either... oh well... I am just the pilot guy as it is, with the killer celebrity smile


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

btw now that everyone's posted at least once...

Once you're done talking/getting to know each other and want to do the bounty hunting, just turn on the tube and watch Punch&Judy


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

oh

Can everyone not use colored text?  Too hard for me to read.

thanks!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *oh
> 
> Can everyone not use colored text?  Too hard for me to read.
> 
> thanks! *




I use blue text for thoughts so it is easily seperated, should I stop that as well?


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 19, 2003)

Colors are a little hard for me to read as well, especially if they are dark ones.  I usually use quotes for speech and italics for thoughts, and stick some verbs on the end if it seems ambiguous.  

So, I guess, if there's colored text I'd rather it was light colored, but if there's none it doesn't bother me (obviously ).


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2003)

I will use red text then, it shows up better on the bacl, just makes it easier for me, since I use italics for my actions, just something I got used to


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I will use red text then, it shows up better on the bacl, just makes it easier for me, since I use italics for my actions, just something I got used to *




Well I would prefer no one used colored text and to keep Italics to thoughts.  Mostly because actions tend to go on for paragraphs and reading paragraph of italics is hard on mine old eyes.

I'd like you to try that, but if you can't always remember, its okay.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well I would prefer no one used colored text and to keep Italics to thoughts.  Mostly because actions tend to go on for paragraphs and reading paragraph of italics is hard on mine old eyes.
> 
> I'd like you to try that, but if you can't always remember, its okay. *




works for me, different styles, different tastes


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 21, 2003)

Just wanted to let people know that I'll be out of town this weekend for a con. I'm leaving Friday morning, I'll be back to post Sunday evening.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Would you like me to post actual roll results?  Or would you prefer that I just write what happens as the effect of the roll?



EDIT

I usually keep non-combat rolls secret and display the result of combat rolls.  How does that work for you?


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmm   Well, repeat everything I said from the Gangs of Texas OOC thread 

As long as Thalessa gets to kick some butt I'll be happy


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm late, but I'm back. Stupid snowstorms, always interfering with my gaming!

As for rolls, narrative descriptions are fine by me. Though it might be nice to see the numbers break down in combat so that I know if there's no chance at all of accomplishing what I'm trying to do.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey

Do the links to the music help you guys get into the mood for the scenes?   You'll need Real Player to hear it.  Its actual BeBop music in case you were wondering.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 26, 2003)

the music rocks


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, I for one am really impressed with the amount of work you put into this game.  I've listened to some of the music (can't install RealPlayer on a company comp, unfortunately and my home computer's really slow) and it really enhances the game.

As for rolls, I would prefer not to see most rolls, but I don't really mind either way.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *Well, I for one am really impressed with the amount of work you put into this game.   *




*blushes*  

Thanks   I put a huge effort in every single one of the games I DM.


----------



## Daiymo (Mar 3, 2003)

Kitana and everyone-

Because of some health issues, Im going to have to leave the game. I wont be surfing the web too much for a while.

This game has been great KV(if I may call you that) I love whats been going on so far. Sorry to leave you in a lurch, but I dont have a choice really. Sorry.

Thanks


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Kitana and everyone-
> 
> Because of some health issues, Im going to have to leave the game. I wont be surfing the web too much for a while.
> 
> ...




do'oh. you will be missed, and good luck, and get healthy, and all that


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 3, 2003)

Second that.  Hope to see you back again soon   And Gil will be missed to (perhaps grudingly by _some_ characters...)


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 3, 2003)

And I third it.  Sorry to see you go so soon, we were just starting to get into the game and everything   Hope your health improves and you'll be able to come back some time.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 3, 2003)

Sorry to see you go ;( but feel free to come back once you get better!  Your health is definitely more important.  I'll hold Gil in reserve for you until then!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

sorry its been a while since an update, I've been tryin to rearrange a few things to account for Daiymo's leaving...I'll post an update tonight.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

yes, byron,  there are plenty of things around, you can find nearly anything you want in Kamakura city

Just ask me if you want to try to do something and I'll let you know if you accomplished it.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, what I actually had in mind was placed directly next to the temple, or providing services to pilgrims, that sort of thing. I'm basically looking to kill time until the meditation is over and the monk cools down (sheesh, how'd this guy ever get in charge of a Buddhist temple in the first place...). The thought was to use the time checking with the immediate locals for anything that might've been heard on the robbery. (This is assuming Gil and the others are in a different part of town, I thought they were checking around criminal hangouts and that sort of thing).


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Great game KV, hope you don't mind the shortening, very fun, very much like the series, and I am really getting into Chase


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Great game KV, hope you don't mind the shortening, very fun, very much like the series, and I am really getting into Chase  *




thanks 

FYI for all -- 

I don't mind people shortening scenes, but only if you don't feel like trying to find out information from people.  I only give out information through actual dialogue.

The only scenes you can't shorten are ones that involve other PC's.  Only I can shorten that if all the PC's for the scene agree.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm going to wait to post an update until Monday night since  most people are off doing Easter things.

And we're also going to have a new person join the group as soon as I can work him into the storyline.  Say hello to nimisgod.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 21, 2003)

"hello to nimisgod"!


----------



## nimisgod (Apr 22, 2003)

*hello mina-san*

Hi everyone! 

"Raven" Shen Lon

Smart Hero 1/Strong Hero 1
Occupation: Criminal (Hide and Disguise)
Allegiance: Himself, Friends
Age: 20
Gender: male
Height: 5'4 
Weight: 140 lbs.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Pale

STR: 14	
DEX: 14		
CON: 12		
INT: 16		
WIS: 10	
CHA: 12		

Hit Dice: 1d6+1d8+2 
HP: 16
Defense: 13
Initiative: +2 
BAB: +1
Melee: +3
Ranged: +3
Speed: 30 feet

FORT: +2
REFL: +2
WILL: +1

REP: +1
AP: 11
Wealth: +5

Attacks-Weapons:
Sword Sheath (Club)....+3......1d6+3
Two-H....................1d6+4 
Thrown.......+3



Class Abilities: 
Melee Smash +1
Savant: Craft (Chemicals)

Feats: 
Dodge
Defensive Martial Arts

Skills:
Disguise........................+5/4
Hide............................+6/4
Computer Use....................+6/2
Craft: Mechanical...............+5/2
Craft: Chemical.................+9/3
Decipher Script.................+6/3
Demolition......................+1/1
Investigate.....................+6/3
Knowledge
	Behavioral Sciences.....+5/2
	Business................+5/2
	Current Events..........+5/2
	Popular Culture.........+4/1
	Streetwise..............+7/4
	Tactics.................+5/2	
	Technology..............+4/1
Profession......................+1/3
Perform (Stringed Instruments)..+4/3
Repair..........................+5/2
Research........................+5/2	
Search..........................+5/2

Languages:
Chinese
English
Japanese
Spanish


Equipment: 
(Starting wealth is +5<+3+1 (Criminal)+1(Profession)>
Penlight.......................DC 3
Concealed Holster..............DC 5
Sword sheath (club).........DC 4

Katana (Mastercraft)...........DC 15 
Guitar (both in guitar case)...DC 13
Business Attire................DC 12
Chemical Kit...................DC 16
Multipurpose Tool..............DC 9 


Shen Lon was born into the criminal underworld, living with the luxuries based upon the suffering of others. In time, the youth became bored with his protective family and decided to join in with the Syndicate's more dangerous activities.

He did well under service, sniffing out insurgents for the organization as well as dealing with the occasional encrypted message. He also had some experience in old-fashioned poison making as well as the invention of a few small mechanical devices.

His world came crashing down when anarchy and mutiny rocked the Syndicate. Loyalties were shucked aside and betrayals only revealed one's true marks.

Eventually, "Raven", called so by his long black hair and pale skin, found himself out of the loop and without a leader. Disgusted with the chaos within what he thought was The Organization, he left.

And he's been pursed since.

"Raven" is a well-built man of Chinese descent, though he is slightly on the short and light side. His usual attire is a worn out and faded  black business suit. This is usually underneath a simple long coat. His skin is pale despite his health probably due to the chemicals he works so often with.

edit: fixed equipment and added finishing touches.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 23, 2003)

I'll be updating tommorrow night.

Final exam tommorrow.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

ok nimisgod!

He looks good, post in him the rogue gallery.

Post a picture of him here in the OOC thread and I'll work him into our montage.

I'll introduce him into the story tonight.


----------



## loxmyth (May 1, 2003)

I recently got around to getting a hold of and watching the first two dvds (sessions 1 through 10, I believe) so I've got more of an idea on how the universe is supposed to work.  That said, does this mean we won't be getting this bounty? 

And do we have that "Alpha reader"(?) that reads brainwaves?

All I know is that Bobcat will be looking to pick up some of those net goggles.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 4, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *I recently got around to getting a hold of and watching the first two dvds (sessions 1 through 10, I believe) so I've got more of an idea on how the universe is supposed to work.  That said, does this mean we won't be getting this bounty?
> 
> And do we have that "Alpha reader"(?) that reads brainwaves?
> 
> All I know is that Bobcat will be looking to pick up some of those net goggles.  *




All I can say is... welcome to the bebop world....


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

FYI in case anyone missed the announcement in the other thread....Krizzel will no longer be playing on enworld.   Thalessa is now an NPC.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

*TDM Evaluation Time!*

ok

Time to get some feedback in order to make the game better for you.

Please email me answers to these questions and please be as honest as you can (er and polite too).

1. What about this game makes you want to play it more?  Basically what you want me NOT to change.

2. What's something about this game that you don't like much about?  Basically what you want me TO change.

3. What future (short or long term) goals or experiences do you want for your character?  Or are you happy with letting me direct it for you?

4. Any other comments?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 24, 2003)

Chase wnat to race fast cars, and fly fast ships... dogfights galore... and of course fat women.  Having fun so far, hopefully we solve this case and get the woolongs, not that Chase really needs it, but it would be nice


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 25, 2003)

Since its memorial day weekend and most people (in the U.S. anyway) are probably away at relatives until Monday - I'll slow down the updating to allow them time to post.


----------



## nimisgod (May 30, 2003)

I think I have a good idea of who he is... but I don't want to look like a fool when I call him Vincent's brother and he turns out to be someone else.

Damn you, hesitation!


----------



## nimisgod (May 31, 2003)

Ack. I knew it!!


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 31, 2003)

Yep, good call! Obviously we've all been watching the same John Woo movies...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

ok

Have no fear, I will be updating tonight.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 12, 2003)

ok

I will be updating tommorrow!


----------

